# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Was fressen Wasserschildkröten?

## gerhardveer

Als die Family kürzlich in zwei kleinen Teichen - wie hier gemeinerweise üblich - den Fischen das Wasser unter dem Bauch wegpumpte (*Balaaaah*), kamen auch vier der üblichen dunklen Wasserschildkröten in den zweifelhaften Genuss, im Eimer zu landen. Zum Glück hatte sie unsere kleine Enkelin NamMon sofort in ihr Herz geschlossen und sie damit vor dem Kochtopf bewahrt.
Vorläufiges Endergebnis: eine halbierte große Regentonne wurde umgebaut zum "Aquarischildkrötium". Soweitsogut, aber:

*Was fressen die Biester??* Die einen sagen Pak Bung, die anderen Fischfutter -weiß jemand von euch was?

              Grüßle  Gerhard



Sumpfschildkröte – unter Naturschutz und auf allen Märkten im Angebot...

----------


## wein4tler

Wasserschildkröten können nicht an Land essen, weil sie keinen Speichel haben und Wasser zum Schlucken brauchen. 
Fisch muss mindestens drei Mal pro Woche gefüttert werden. Ohne Fischfütterung kann es zu Vitamin B-Mangel kommen. Man kann auch Shrimps füttern.
Natürlich brauchen sie auch pflanzliche Nahrung, aber kein Obst (führt wegen des spezielen Darms zu Blähungen). 
In Europa gibt es in Tierhandlungen schon spezielle Nahrung für diese Schildkröten in Form von Pelletts, die alle wichtigen Stoffe enthalten.

----------


## schiene

ist zwar für Halter in Europa geschrieben aber sicher findest du hier auch was ..
http://www.wasserschildkroete.de/Gru...tenhaltung.htm

----------

